# Cpo "dwarf orange crayfish" dead!!!!



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what their life span is? I've had mine for nine months and woke up to him dead 

Water parameter are fine, no fish have died lately. I can't uderstand it. This thing was so cool.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Cool AND expensive. I'm sure they live at least a couple years. I've kept crayfish for many years and one thing I'll say is that it's not uncommon for them to just die one day, seemingly without any warning.

I've found them very difficult to diagnose and treat - their semireclusive nature can make identifying a problem very hard.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cool looking creature. I'm sorry he died on you. I know nothing about crayfish since the only inverts I keep are RCS. Every once in awhile one them will expire on me, long before its time and I'm never able to figure out why.
Will you get another one?? I know I would, they are great looking crayfish.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. I'll be ordering another one this week. Actually 2 I'm ordering a pair this time. I have 5 ammano shrimp in the tank as well. I always thought shrimp were sensitive to water conditions and they are all doing fine. So i really don't think it's my water.


----------

